# Dover Harbour



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I found this on the P&O website I assume this goes for all the other operators as well. I know most people arrive well in advance but this is worth knowing.

"Following the major incident in London on 7th July 2005, for ferry operators' and passengers' peace of mind, additional security checks have been introduced at the Port of Dover. P&O Ferries recommends for the immediate future that all tourist vehicles and foot passengers travelling from Dover arrive at least 60 minutes prior to departure." 

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> I found this on the P&O website I assume this goes for all the other operators as well. I know most people arrive well in advance but this is worth knowing.
> 
> "Following the major incident in London on 7th July 2005, for ferry operators' and passengers' peace of mind, additional security checks have been introduced at the Port of Dover. P&O Ferries recommends for the immediate future that all tourist vehicles and foot passengers travelling from Dover arrive at least 60 minutes prior to departure."
> 
> ...


When we had to change our sailing because George was still unable to travel the website was down & this was before the London Bombings. They posted confirmation of the change and it asked us to check in two hours before sailing time. This is now in August though.

Motorhomer


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that, folks.


----------

